# hmoobH8wj - The Hero



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*Here are some of my NEW breeding im gonna start to breed next year.
*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*now if you look at Au 2008 gps 00628 can u tell is she is sick?
look at her nosie *


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Her wattle don't look as white as is should.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Where did you get your indigos and opal?

Is she feeding babies? She might have a respiratory infection otherwise.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

None of them look healthy to me


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The others look okay just perhaps huddled up from being camera shy.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how can u tell?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

very clean blue bars i like them


----------

